
Twitter to uncap retweet_count - robinhouston
https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/5129
======
robinhouston
Perhaps this is not in response to Idan Gazit’s complaint
<http://gazit.me/2012/01/09/Twitter-documentation-fail.html>, but the timing
is certainly interesting.

